# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام برای سومین بار در کنکور

## lewandowski

سلام . سومین سالیه که دارم کنکور میدم و پسرم متولد 74 ، برای ثبت نام کردن باید چه کاری انجام بدم ؟؟ داخل دفترچه گفته فرم شماره سه رو پر کنید و تا قبل از 1 / 12 به تایید برسونید ،لازمه ؟؟ داخل همون فرم گفته برادران باید مشمول کد های 1 و 2 و 5 یا 9 باشند ، من هیچ کدومش نیستم باید چه کار کنم ؟؟ کلا برای ثبت نام امثال منی که سه سال نشستند باید چه کار هایی انجام داد؟؟؟ در ضمن اینم بگم که الان من در پیام نور مشغول به تحصیلم و برای کنکور مرخصی گرفتم . لطفا راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام . سومین سالیه که دارم کنکور میدم و پسرم متولد 74 ، برای ثبت نام کردن باید چه کاری انجام بدم ؟؟ داخل دفترچه گفته فرم شماره سه رو پر کنید و تا قبل از 1 / 12 به تایید برسونید ،لازمه ؟؟ داخل همون فرم گفته برادران باید مشمول کد های 1 و 2 و 5 یا 9 باشند ، من هیچ کدومش نیستم باید چه کار کنم ؟؟ کلا برای ثبت نام امثال منی که سه سال نشستند باید چه کار هایی انجام داد؟؟؟ در ضمن اینم بگم که الان من در پیام نور مشغول به تحصیلم و برای کنکور مرخصی گرفتم . لطفا راهنمایی کنید .


سلام ، اگه هم اکنون دانشجوی پیام نور هستین ، و برگ معافیت تحصیلی موقت دارین برای نظام وظیفه کد سه میشه ،  دفترچه رو کامل بخونین و تکالیف خواسته شده در داخل دفترچه رو بدرستی انجام بدین ، موفق باشین

----------

